# external hdd@zalman case via usb3 hub aftersleep bug 4.8.11

## n05ph3r42

Hello.

 I got external hdd in zalman "smart" case connected via transcend usb3.0 hub. Since 4.8.* kernel, immediately after wake up, or a bit later (few minutes) i got this:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/HIggXwEjCF01lINvf7jP/

And more interesting, that exFAT partition can read directory structure, but cannot read files, while NTFS partition on this drive cannot be read at all. IDK, maybe its FS specifics (exFAT caching dir trees for example).

Should i post a kernel bug, or it something else? It seems like it is low lvl problem and not related to FS drivers.

P.S. Problem is appears only after system wake up.

P.P.S just noticed that 4.8.12 is available, will check with it soon.

----------

